

Y we did not submit to Y Combinator - ucentric

1. 10% arbitrary evaluation of equity arrived at via a pre-determined valuation of $6000(ave) is simply BS unless the IP is considered worthless upon consideration.
2. Desperation does NOT equal success. When you sell-out, you HAVE already sold-out. (ie the period enlightenment before sell-out) so no matter how successful you become, you will always have these $6k partners stymieing the proceedings from there-on-in.
3. Middlemen are the PROBLEM with free-enterprise not the SOLUTION. They cunningly present themselves as the solution to the very problems they create. If you need one, you have nothing of real value.
4.Ycombinator, despite their claimed virtues, are trying to CONTROL TECH STARTUPS through simple avarice. They don’t control the end-user so they actually control nothing unless you submit to their BS.
Solution: Don’t sell-out.
Persist.
If you build it, and they want it. They will come.
Ycombination is a construct best ignored by the serious players.
======
malandrew
What does YCombinator give you?

\-- Access to advice from more experienced people (in many respects:
programming, architecture, business model, user acquisition, usability, user
experience. It's rare for any startup to have 2-3 founders that together are
rock solid in all these areas)

\-- A name-brand incubator that helps you attract talent

\-- A name-brand incubator that helps you attract high-value first adopters

\-- Networking with other very talented YCombinator applicants and alumni

\-- Plenty of news coverage from tech pundits and other journalists because of
the YCombinator brand

I would bet you that the overwhelming majority of YCombinator applicants do
not apply for the money. They most likely apply for all the other intangible
benefits.

------
ig1
Try not to sound like a conspiracy theorist, it doesn't help convey your
point.

I'm sure somewhere in that statement is a cogent opinion about downside of
accepting equity investments and the loss of control entailed, but the lack of
structure and general ranting makes it hard to see.

------
btilly
If you believe that Y-combinator provides better than a 10% improvement in
your odds of success, then they are more than worth what they ask for.

------
kreedskulls
If you aren't interested that's fine, My start-up wouldn't even qualify for
Y-Combinator but that has nothing to do with what they represent. I think its
great, you should keep negative thoughts to yourself.

Some people won't get anywhere without the network so who are you to tell them
to not follow their dreams because you don't want them to Sell Out.

Last time I checked most Start ups can't wait to Sell Out to someone...

------
niico
Good luck pitching Mike Arrington :)

------
lachyg
No.

